# buffed unsensibel mit Werbung?



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

//Edit
Achtung! Hier bitte nur weiterlesen wenn du langeweile resistent bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dieser thread hat sich zu einem flamewar entwickelt!
--------------
Also meiner Meinung nach könnte buffed etwas feinfühliger mit der Werbung sein!
Nichts gegen Werbung, man will ja Geld verdienen, nur muss es eine "Nadine wohnt in deiner Stadt " oder ähnliche unseriöse Werbung sein?
Sicher ist das noch harmlos aber allein diese Werbeaussage ist falsch und ziehlt nur darauf ab Menschen auf , ich vermute, kostensplichtige Seiten zu locken. Klar, ich muss da nicht klicken und tue es auch nicht, nur würde man solch unseriösen Seiten auch etwas die Luft nehmen wenn buffed und andere gut besuchte Seiten, diese Art von Werbung nicht unterstützen würden!
Meines erachtens geht da sensibilität wegen profitgier verloren! Was meint ihr?

so long und frohes flamen


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

/signed

... bin ja auch kein Kind von traurigen Eltern. Aber ich hab da zB auch schon Werbung gesehen, wo irgendwelche rassige, in Leder gekleidete Blondinen und Brünette für irgendwas geworben haben. Da frag ich mich auch was das soll. Schließlich wird die Seite auch von Kindern um die 10-12 Jahre besucht. Wenn "Hello Kitty" released wurde, sicher noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kammarheit (24. Juni 2008)

ja, stimm ich zu... kommt nicht gleich der Spruch das die werbeflächen nur verkauft werden und was drittanbieter dort rein tun, sie nicht beeinflussen können?

Buffed kann doch nix dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  armes armes büffed


----------



## Messariam (24. Juni 2008)

Also die höhe war  Heute, als der Forenticker auf der Startseite verschwunden war und von einer "Singelbörse" ersetzt wurde. Gegen Werbung allgemein hab ich ja nichts aber dann irgend welche dubiose Dienste anzupreisen naja..

Mal so ganz nebenbei bemerk blockt mein Antiviren-Programm und Firefox inzwischen die meisten werbeeinblendungen... Die Popups z.B. sid einfach leere weiße Fenster. Oder Die (vermutlich) Sqoops werbung ist einfach nur ein lila Feld.

Aber als ich das Programm noch nicht hatte waren es einfach größten teils irgend welche Singlesuchen.



> Da frag ich mich auch was das soll. Schließlich wird die Seite auch von Kindern um die 10-12 Jahre besucht.



Genau meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Messariam schrieb:


> Also die höhe war  Heute, als der Forenticker auf der Startseite verschwunden war und von einer "Singelbörse" ersetzt wurde. Gegen Werbung allgemein hab ich ja nichts aber dann irgend welche dubiose Dienste anzupreisen naja..


Eine Singlebörse find ich eigentlich gar nicht unpassend bei einer Gamer-Com. *g*

Aber ernsthaft: Die Diskussion um die Werbung ist seeeeehr alt. Da gibt's doch im Meinungs-Forum eigentlich genug Threads für...
/report zum verschieben...


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

finde auch dass buffed mal etwas bei der werbung aufpassen sollte .. aber sie können solches nur weiterleiten

nunja ist ansich auch falsches forum aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solange es keine sound verbungen mehr gibt geht es ja noch .. auch wenn ich partnerbören scheisse finde. klick klick mist .. möchtest du xxx kennen lernen ? < fake bild> klick ^^
und dann kommen 40 frauen die angeblich in meinem dorf wohnen .. klAAAr .. kenn mein kleines kaff XD

naja @ buffed ich würde mal der firma sagen was sie dürfen und was nicht. gameseiten etc verlinken geht ja noch (für neue games etc) denn das wird bei buffed ja gesucht aber braucht es wirklich partnerbörsen? xD für was gibts mybuffed (erinnert sich an text von zam)


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2008)

Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass mein damaliges Anzeigebild unpassend und im Hinblick auf jüngere User störend wäre und wurde im gleichen Atemzug gebeten, es zu ändern. Habe ich auch gerne gemacht, ist ja durchaus vernünftig und nachvollziehbar. Allerdings wundert mich dann auch, dass derartige Werbung toleriert wird. Ich persönlich würde es nicht begrüßen, wenn mein Kind von auf einer Seite, die vorrangig mit Spielen zu tun hat, mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Angeboten konfrontiert wird. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass solche Anzeigen sowieso nur darauf abzielen, den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und Leistungen anbieten, die in dieser Form gar nicht existieren. Sowas sollte man nicht unterstützen.

Ich habe selbst mal ein großes Diskussionsforum betrieben und kann deshalb aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man nie gänzlich machtlos ist, wenn es um die Auswahl von Werbeangeboten geht. Man sollte auf jeden Fall dafür sorgen, dass solche zwielichtigen Angebote von der Seite entfernt werden. Wenn schon Jugendschutz, dann auch richtig.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

/singn. WO BLEIBEN DIE MODS !!!!!!!!
ich konnte wegen den am anfang erscheinenden bildern einige zeit ins forum kommen .


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /singn. WO BLEIBEN DIE MODS !!!!!!!!
> ich konnte wegen den am anfang erscheinenden bildern einige zeit ins forum kommen .


Hm, wo bleiben die Forenmoderatoren Werktags zwischen 9-12 Uhr... achja, sie arbeiten oder sind noch in der Schule. Zumal ich darauf hinweisen möchte, dass Forenmoderatoren weder für die Werbung im Forum zuständig sind, noch einen Einfluss darauf haben.

Aber zum Thema: buffed.de hat keinen Einfluss darauf, welche Werbung auf den vermieteten Werbeplätzen (Banner und Pop-Ups) erscheinen. Allerdings dürfen sie sehr wohl ein Wörtchen mitreden, wenn auf diese Weise unsittliches Material ins Forum gelangt, welches gegen die eigene Netiquette verstößt. In so einem Fall reicht buffed.de Beschwerde bei dem zuständigen Unternehmen ein und fordert auf, die Werbung entfernen zu lassen - danach heißt es warten.

Es ist in sofern in Ordnung, über solche Themen auf unpassende Werbung hinzuweisen. Doch bitte hört doch auf dem buffed-Team zu unterstellen, sie würden vorsätzlich solche Banner in das Forum bringen, damit das Geld stimmt und dabei alles andere aus dem Sichtfeld lassen. Dies entspricht absolut nicht der Wahrheit.


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Danke Ahramanyu für deinen hinweis.
Dennoch ist es so das diese Werbung sehr häufig geschaltet ist und man schnell zu der Meinung gelangt das sich nicht darum gekümmert wird.
Da es für Werbung anscheinend keinerlei richtlinien wie zB. eine altersfreigabe gibt, seit ihr die letzte Instanz die darauf einfluss nehmen kann und ihr euch deswegen, wie auch andere Anbieter gut besuchter Seiten, diesen Schuh eben anziehen müsst.
Das heisst natürlich mehr Arbeit, ist aber auch eure Pflicht wenn ihr den Ruf einer seriösen Seite aufrecht erhalten wollt!
In diesem sinne liebe Grüße und viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema: buffed.de hat keinen Einfluss darauf, welche Werbung auf den vermieteten Werbeplätzen (Banner und Pop-Ups) erscheinen. Allerdings dürfen sie sehr wohl ein Wörtchen mitreden, wenn auf diese Weise unsittliches Material ins Forum gelangt, welches gegen die eigene Netiquette verstößt. In so einem Fall reicht buffed.de Beschwerde bei dem zuständigen Unternehmen ein und fordert auf, die Werbung entfernen zu lassen - danach heißt es warten.



Dieses Thema wird übrigens nicht zum erstenmal diskutiert, langsam sollte es doch bekannt sein oder? Auch eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wurde schon genannt, zB. eine PM an einen Moderator/Administatrator.


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Dieses Thema wird übrigens nicht zum erstenmal diskutiert, langsam sollte es doch bekannt sein oder? Auch eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wurde schon genannt, zB. eine PM an einen Moderator/Administatrator.


Nochmal ganz kurz,
es ist doch etwas traurig das dieses Thema oft dikutiert werden muss und mir ist diese Art von diskusion noch nicht aufgefallen. Klar es gibt die sufu aber entschuldigt, für mich heisst es, nur nicht öffentlich machen und den Ball flach halten.
Gerade von einem Moderator erwarte ich mehr sensibilität zu diesem Thema! Die Antwort von x3n0n stimmt mich da eher wütend und vermittelt nur etwas eigenen Frust!
Also tut was und tut es nicht nur einfach so ab!

Greetinzzz

achja, auch das verschieben in den Meinungs Thraed, ist ein verschieben in den Keller wo das Licht nicht brennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Was macht dich denn so wütend? Dass buffed.de wie schon gesagt die Werbeflächen vermietet und nicht immer darauf achten kann was gerade geschaltet wird? Vielleicht das auf eure Hinweise hin versucht wird "böse" Werbung umgehend zu entfernen? Wie gesagt, wenn euch Werbung stört schickt bitte eine PM. Wenn die Petition berechtigt ist wird sicher auch umgehend was passieren.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Was macht dich denn so wütend? Dass buffed.de wie schon gesagt die Werbeflächen vermietet und nicht immer darauf achten kann was gerade geschaltet wird? Vielleicht das auf eure Hinweise hin versucht wird "böse" Werbung umgehend zu entfernen? Wie gesagt, wenn euch Werbung stört, dann eine PM verschicken, was macht dich daran wütend?


Möglicherweise hat er nicht das Gefühl, daß das Problem ernst genommen wird, weil hier nicht direkt ein Admin "OMFG, solche Werbung haben wir hier? Das wird sofort unterbunden, ich telefoniere direkt mit unserem Geschäftspartner. Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie leid mir der Vorfall tut" sagt.

Aber Fakt ist eben, daß alle Nase lang ein Thread wegen Werbung aufgemacht wird.
Meines Erachtens ist das auch absolut richtig, damit die Admins nicht von jedem User per PM zugebombt werden.
Man darf eben nur nicht erwarten, daß dann jedesmal in einem langen Post Stellung zu dem Thema genommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist das auch absolut richtig, damit die Admins nicht von jedem User per PM zugebombt werden.


Hm so gesehen ist das richtig, ich glaube ich nehme die Aussage mit der PM zurück ^^,


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> [...]
> Dennoch ist es so das diese Werbung sehr häufig geschaltet ist und man schnell zu der Meinung gelangt das sich nicht darum gekümmert wird.



Einen falschen Sachverhalt immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen, macht ihn deswegen nicht wahr. Es ist wie es ist, wenn unlautere Werbung auftaucht, und die Administration davon Wind bekommt, wird daran gearbeitet. Da es aber in den meisten der Fälle so ist, dass die User zuerst darauf aufmerksam werden und die Meldekette nunmal eine gewisse Länge vorweist, kann es zwischen der ersten Meldung und dem Entfernen der Werbung durchaus eine überschaubare Zeit dauern. 

Und für die, bei einigen Usern, offensichtlich eingeschränkte Fähigkeit zu Warten kann weder Buffed, noch der Admin, noch der gemeine Mod etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tpohrl schrieb:


> Da es für Werbung anscheinend keinerlei richtlinien wie zB. eine altersfreigabe gibt, seit ihr die letzte Instanz die darauf einfluss nehmen kann und ihr euch deswegen, wie auch andere Anbieter gut besuchter Seiten, diesen Schuh eben anziehen müsst.
> Das heisst natürlich mehr Arbeit, ist aber auch eure Pflicht wenn ihr den Ruf einer seriösen Seite aufrecht erhalten wollt!
> In diesem sinne liebe Grüße und viel Spaß und Erfolg



Wir Moderatoren wissen, wie auch erwähnt, nichts über das Prozedere hinter der Werbung. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es sehr wohl Richtlinien für Werbeflächen auf Buffed gibt, die aber, so ist anzunehmen, eher allgemeiner Natur sind. Keine Pornografie, Glückspiel etc....
Sich irgendeinen Schuh anzuziehen, hat hier niemand nötig. Man könnte sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, wenn die Werbung ausschließlich aus anzüglichen Bannern bestehen würde, da dies aber immernoch die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel bildet, halte ich das alles ein wenig für überzogen. 
Und ist Buffed für dich schon weniger seriös geworden oder weniger kostenlos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Schade das noch nicht zu lesen war das ihr euch um diese besagte Werbeeinblendung kümmern werdet.
Die gegebenen Antworten zu dem Thema entsprechen eben einer Einstellung wie wir es von kommerziellen Firmen gewohnt sind.
Darf ich nun davon ausgehen das ich auch weiterhin "Nadine" und ähnliche Werbepartner vorfinden werde?
Das wäre doch sehr enttäuschend von einer Plattform die vorwiegend junges Puplikum anzieht. Auch klingt schon bei jüngsten Besuchern meiner Kletterkurse durch, das sogar Kindern unter 10 Jahren solche Seiten nicht verborgen bleiben.
Dies halte ich für eine bedenkliche Entwicklung, an der ihr mit der Einstellung natürlich maßgeblich beteiligt seit!

P.S
danke dalamus für deinen Weitblick, das beweist das auch zwischen den Zeilen gelesen werden kann


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Schade das noch nicht zu lesen war das ihr euch um diese besagte Werbeeinblendung kümmern werdet.


Vielleicht, weil die zuständigen Leute im Moment mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt sind als hier zu posten.
Vielleicht sogar damit hinter den Kulissen dafür zu sorgen daß...



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Darf ich nun davon ausgehen das ich auch weiterhin "Nadine" und ähnliche Werbepartner vorfinden werde?


... dies solbald wie möglich geändert wird.



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Die gegebenen Antworten zu dem Thema entsprechen eben einer Einstellung wie wir es von kommerziellen Firmen gewohnt sind.


Das ist gar nicht seltsam, denn viele von denen die bisher hier geantwortet haben arbeiten wohl bei einer kommerziellen Forma.
Finde ich auch gar nicht so verkehrt. Ich tu's gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Ich denke dass es im Moment wichtigere Dinge gibt als eine Partnerbörsen-Werbung zu entfernen, zumal ich Partnerbörsen Werbung absolut nicht für schlimm, noch Jüngeren gegenüber nicht vertretbar halte. Der Thread wurde dennoch mal gemeldet, evtl. Ergebnisse wirst du ja dann mitbekommen. 

btw: es sind viel mehr Leute die WoW spielen über 20 als darunter.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Schade das noch nicht zu lesen war das ihr euch um diese besagte Werbeeinblendung kümmern werdet.



Letzte Frage, da schon alles weitere erläutert wurde.

"Hast du denn als Gegenüberstellung irgendwo im Thread gelesen, dass sich *nicht* darum gekümmert wird, mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer?"


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Nein, das habe ich nicht. Nur ist es euer Job dieses auszudrücken, also die Anworten haben langsam schon flame Charakter!

P.S.
deutlicher verweis auf meine Sig!


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> "Hast du denn als Gegenüberstellung irgendwo im Thread gelesen, dass sich *nicht* darum gekümmert wird, mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer?"


Komm Noxi, sag's ihm schon...
"Das Problem ist uns bekannt. Wir arbeiten daran." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GM-Makros ftw - die Leute _wollen_ sie.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Es ist definitiv nicht unser Job hier preiszugeben ob sich zz um Werbung gekümmert wird, zumal wir dies selbst nicht wissen da wir Moderatoren in diesem Forum sind und nicht Administratoren, Moderatoren sind freiwillige Mitarbeiter die sich hauptsächlich um den Benimm im Forum kümmern.

Wir wissen von daher also auch erst bescheid, wenn es ein Statement gibt.

//Edit: Das Addon heisst Clippings Dalmus 

Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  x3n0n
Moderator @ buffed.de


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Na dann wollen wir doch mal hoffen das sich autorisierte Personen dieses Themas annehmen und nicht nur Moderatoren die mit dem Thema anscheinen überfordert sind.
Ach und thx x3n0n für deinen hinweis auf meinen Tippfehler, leider sind meine Kletterer Finger ich ganz so geschickt an der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße und nichts für ungut!


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch mal hoffen das sich autorisierte Personen diese Themas annehmen und nicht nur Moderatoren die mit dem Thema anscheinen überfordert sind.
> Ach und thx x3n0n für deinen hinweis auf meinen Tippfehler, leider sind meine KLetterer Finger ich ganz so gschickt an der Tastatur
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, uns zu unterstellen wir wären überfordert weil wir nicht wissen was in der Redaktion läuft wäre wie dir zu unterstellen, dass Du dumm bist weil Du kein Seil greifen kannst das 10 m über Dir in der Luft schwebt. Also unterlasse bitte in Zukunft solche Denunzierungen.

Wo hab ich dich auf einen Tippfehler hingewiesen?

//Edit: An dieser Stelle unterstreiche ich mit meiner Aussage nochmal den Post unter mir.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch mal hoffen das sich autorisierte Personen diese Themas annehmen und nicht nur Moderatoren die mit dem Thema anscheinen überfordert sind.



Na na na, Kritik darf und sollte jederzeit angebracht werden, dann aber auch bitte konstruktiv und nicht mit diesem jovialen Unterton, der auf mich schon reichlich unverschämt wirkt.


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Naja, für mich klingt es nur nach einfacher Rechtfertigung wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, schade das sich Menschen leicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen, selbst wenn ich im verlauf der Diskusion evtl jemanden zu nahe getreten bin.
Die Metapher mit dem Seil zeigt ja das MOderatoren zu diesem Thema anscheinen nur auf Netiquette achten können. Die Meinung mit dem Unterton möchte ich soweit einfach nur zurückgeben aber sowas passiert in einem Streitgespräch um seine Meinung auszudrücken mit denen ich meines erachtens nicht hinter dem Berg halten muss.

so long, viel spaß weiterhin. Ich will euch keineswegs unterstellen das Moderatoren einen schlechten Job machen.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Naja, für mich klingt es nur nach einfacher Rechtfertigung wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, schade das sich Menschen leicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen, selbst wenn ich im verlauf der Diskusion evtl jemanden zu nahe getreten bin.


Die Mods haben mit der Schaltung der Werbung ebenso wenig am Hut wie Du.
Man könnte demnach genausogut Dir unterstellen, daß Du überfordert bist. Wäre aber logischerweise ebenfalls absoluter Blödsinn.

Man könnte allerdings auch meinen, daß jemandem der anfängt anderen (geistige) Überforderung  zu unterstellen die Argumente ausgegangen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juni 2008)

Es ist keine Rechtfertigung sondern der einfache Grund (wie gesagt freier Mitarbeiter), dass wir in diesem Fall nicht viel mehr machen können, ausser evtl. noch unser Wissen über bisher diskutierte Sachverhalte preisgeben (was wir ja auch schon taten).


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Mods haben mit der Schaltung der Werbung ebenso wenig am Hut wie Du.
> Man könnte demnach genausogut Dir unterstellen, daß Du überfordert bist. Wäre aber logischerweise ebenfalls absoluter Blödsinn.
> 
> Man könnte allerdings auch meinen, daß jemandem der anfängt anderen (geistige) Überforderung  zu unterstellen die Argumente ausgegangen sind.
> ...



Das nennt man jetzt einfach unterstellen falscher Tatsachen und ein aus dem Zusammenhang reissen.  Dies kann nicht Grundlage einer Diskusion sein und beweist doch mangelndes Niveau. Nirgens habe ich euch geistige Überforderung unterstellt.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Das nennt man jetzt einfach unterstellen falscher Tatsachen und ein aus dem Zusammenhang reissen.  Dies kann nicht Grundlage einer Diskusion sein und beweist doch mangelndes Niveau. Nirgens habe ich euch geistige Überforderung unterstellt.


a) Wieso euch? Mir sowieso nicht, sondern den Mods.
b) Zur Grundlage einer Diskussion will das hier hoffentlich eh niemand machen.
c) Das war keine Unterstellung falscher Tatsachen, sondern eine Interpretation Deiner Worte.
"nicht nur Moderatoren die mit dem Thema anscheinen überfordert sind." Wie soll man diesen Satz, insbesondere das Wort "überfordert" interpretieren? Wenn ein Thema jemanden überfordert, dann kommt diese Überforderung durch einen unzureichenden Wissensstand zustande. Damit handelt es sich dann um "geistige Überforderung".
Ich sehe jetzt nicht wo der logische Fehler in meiner Interpretation liegt, bin aber auf Deine Gegendarstellung gespannt.
d) Seit wann ist die Fähigkeit zur Interpretation ein Beweis für mangelndes Niveau? Oder besser: Warum sollte dies so sein?


----------



## Maladin (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habe Hunger und kann nicht mehr kochen, weil ich im Bett liegen muss. Deshalb bestelle ich mir Essen auf Rädern (nicht Raidern). Die wissen bescheid - Ich habe Gicht in den Fingern und sonstwo, deshalb wird auch nur Essen geliefert, das arm an Purinen ist z.B.

Immer wieder kommt der Junge Mann mit den Assietten und 

- da sind dann Bohnen drin ... muss ich immer pupsen von
- von der Spinatbeilage wird mir übel
- da ist zu wenig Vanillesosse drin

Das melde ich dann auch immer wenn mein Pfleger kommt und da wird dann Rücksicht genommen darauf.

So ungefähr ist das mit Werbepartnern - auch dem von Buffed. Der Zam malt die Banner nicht alle selber. Die werden geliefert von einer Agentur. Das da manchmal Bohnen drin sind oder Spinat, dafür kann Buffed nichts. Sie melden es aber dem Pfleger dem Bannervertrieb / der Agentur. 

Auf (am besten objektive und gut formulierte) Beschwerden wird reagiert seitens der Betreiber von Buffed und diese sagen es dann der Agentur, die dann wiederum reagiert.

*bohnenmus mampf und pups*

Locker bleibm Mon ... verschiess dein krasses Mojo nicht bei de Falsche ... weiss bescheid Mon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/wink maladin


----------



## rEdiC (24. Juni 2008)

Kann mal wer ein Screenshot von dieser Werbung machen? Ich sehe sie nicht...


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> a) Wieso euch? Mir sowieso nicht, sondern den Mods.
> b) Zur Grundlage einer Diskussion will das hier hoffentlich eh niemand machen.
> c) Das war keine Unterstellung falscher Tatsachen, sondern eine Interpretation Deiner Worte.
> "nicht nur Moderatoren die mit dem Thema anscheinen überfordert sind." Wie soll man diesen Satz, insbesondere das Wort "überfordert" interpretieren? Wenn ein Thema jemanden überfordert, dann kommt diese Überforderung durch einen unzureichenden Wissensstand zustande. Damit handelt es sich dann um "geistige Überforderung".
> ...


Damit hast du dich ja wohl 100% selbst ins Abseits geschossen und bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage logisch zu interpretieren.
Überfordert bedeutet in ja wohl nicht zwingend das jemand überfordert ist mangels unzureichenden Wissensstand! 
Überfordert bedeutet in dieser diskusion einfach nur das Moderatoren anscheinen nicht die Mittel haben einfluss auf das geschilderte Problem zu nehmen. Welches dann zu nicht gewünschen Rechtfertigungen in der Diskusion führte. 
Der einzige der hier geistig überfordert ist bist anscheinend du, da deine letzten posts darauf abzielen vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken, welches das angesprochene Niveau bezeichnet. Wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist einer Diskusion zu folgen sollter er lieber den Mund halten. Das ist eigentlich nur peinlich und wird in foren meist als flamen bezeichent. Das begründe ich damit das ich dir gerade Nachhilfe in interprtation geben muss.
Damit sind wir vom eigentlichen Thema nun Lichtjahre entfernt. Danke für deine destruktivität die einfach nur beweisst das, aus welchen grund auch immer du dich persönlich angegriffen fühltest. Das darfst du nun gerne so sehen.
Alles weitere erübrigt sich dann damit, da man nun anfangen kann das ganze von psychologischen Standpunkten zu betrachten, welches nur noch weiter vom eigentlichen Thema ablenkt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, lies bitte 2x dann verstehst du vllt diesen post.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Kann mal wer ein Screenshot von dieser Werbung machen? Ich sehe sie nicht...



Ich seh sie auch nicht ...


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Juni 2008)

Tja nur weil du nichts siehst heisst es nicht das sie nicht existieren, wie andere User schon bestätigt haben!
Und nächstes mal werde ich gerne einen screen mitliefern. Das doch echt nur peinlich diese banner als nicht existent abzutun.
Und das von einem Moderator^^

PS
nur der vollständigkeit halber, ein "ich sehe sie nicht" impliziert eine nicht existenz.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich ja wohl 100% selbst ins Abseits geschossen und bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage logisch zu interpretieren.
> Überfordert bedeutet in ja wohl nicht zwingend das jemand überfordert ist mangels unzureichenden Wissensstand!
> Überfordert bedeutet in dieser diskusion einfach nur das Moderatoren anscheinen nicht die Mittel haben einfluss auf das geschilderte Problem zu nehmen. Welches dann zu nicht gewünschen Rechtfertigungen in der Diskusion führte.
> Der einzige der hier geistig überfordert ist bist anscheinend du, da deine letzten posts darauf abzielen vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken, welches das angesprochene Niveau bezeichnet. Wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist einer Diskusion zu folgen sollter er lieber den Mund halten. Das ist eigentlich nur peinlich und wird in foren meist als flamen bezeichent. Das begründe ich damit das ich dir gerade Nachhilfe in interprtation geben muss.
> ...


Ui, ein gar wunderbarer Post... Da hast Du Dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben mich zu diskreditieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da weiche ich doch gerne mal von alten Gewohnheiten ab und zerpflücke den Post nicht direkt, sondern mache erstmal einen unliebsamen Fullquote - ich finde man muß dieses Kunstwerk zunächst als Ganzes auf sich wirken lassen.

So, genug wirken gelassen. Kommen wir zum zerpflücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tpohrl schrieb:


> Überfordert bedeutet in ja wohl nicht zwingend das jemand überfordert ist mangels unzureichenden Wissensstand!
> Überfordert bedeutet in dieser diskusion einfach nur das Moderatoren anscheinen nicht die Mittel haben einfluss auf das geschilderte Problem zu nehmen. Welches dann zu nicht gewünschen Rechtfertigungen in der Diskusion führte.


Ich sehe jetzt nicht, daß sich ein Mod hier gerechtfertigt hätte. Warum auch? Wofür?
Die Schaltung der Werbung liegt nicht in ihren Händen und sie haben keinen Einfluß darauf. Sie sind auch keine bezahlten Angestellten hier bei Buffed. Weshalb sollten sie sich rechtfertigen müssen?

Also kommen wir zum Punkt: "Mit dem Thema überfordert".
Wenn das in der Schule in rot unter Deiner Arbeit steht - wie würdest Du es interpretieren?



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier geistig überfordert ist bist anscheinend du [...]


Könnte man als Beleidigung auffassen. Ich fasse es aber mal als Stilmittel auf. Kein besonders gutes, aber darauf kommt es hier nicht an - eher auf den Effekt den Du damit erzielen möchtest. Und der ist unstrittig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über das Wort "anscheinend" brauchen wir uns denke ich da auch nicht weiter zu unterhalten.



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist einer Diskusion zu folgen sollter er lieber den Mund halten. Das ist eigentlich nur peinlich und wird in foren meist als flamen bezeichent.


Beim ersten Teil stimme ich absolut mit Dir überein. Daß ein Flame etwas komplett anderes ist solltest Du beizeiten an anderer Stelle mal nachlesen. Da muß ich nicht zwingend den Oberlehrer spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tpohrl schrieb:


> Das begründe ich damit das ich dir gerade Nachhilfe in interprtation geben muss.


Gaaaaaanz schlechte Begründung. Glaub mir, junger Padawan.



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Damit sind wir vom eigentlichen Thema nun Lichtjahre entfernt. Danke für deine destruktivität die einfach nur beweisst das, aus welchen grund auch immer du dich persönlich angegriffen fühltest. Das darfst du nun gerne so sehen.


Meine Destruktivität hat immer einen Grund. Aktion -> Reaktion. Und vor dem Post den ich gerade hier zerpflückt habe, fühlte ich mich auch nicht persönlich angegriffen. Da mußt Du irgendetwas fehlinterpretiert haben - soviel zum Thema Nachhilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwas fehlt auch in dem Satz... *grübel*
"...die einfach nur beweist das..."... ja was beweist sie denn?

Aber das ist alles Schnickschnack, denn auch im ersten Satz gebe ich Dir wieder Recht: Wir sind Meilenweit vom Thema weg.
Nur woran lag es, daß die Diskussion sich so weit vom Thema entfernt hat?
Das, junger Padawan, wird Deine Aufgabe sein: Analysiere und Interpretiere die Vorgänge die zu dieser Ausschweifung führten.

Unnötig war's auf jeden Fall, denn es wurde früh genug und ausführlich geschrieben wie mit derlei Themen umgegangen wird (siehe Post von Ahramanyu).

So, nun leg ich mich aber hin... und wünsche allen eine angenehme Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2008)

Mir sei heute mal ein Doppelpost vergönnt... habt Nachsicht mit einem müden, alten Mann...



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Tja nur weil du nichts siehst heisst es nicht das sie nicht existieren, wie andere User schon bestätigt haben!
> Und nächstes mal werde ich gerne einen screen mitliefern. Das doch echt nur peinlich diese banner als nicht existent abzutun.
> Und das von einem Moderator^^
> 
> ...



Du hast aber schon auf den Link geklickt und den wundervollen Screen (geradezu einem humoristischen Glanzstück) von Tikume gesehen, oder?
Deine Antwort verführt irgendwie zu der "Fehlinterpretation" (scnr), daß Du dies nicht getan hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (25. Juni 2008)

also mal ehrlich, dich kann ich nun einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen, da du anscheinen nur Spaß daran hast dich in sinnlose Diskusionen zu verstricken. 
Mühe gegeben habe ich mir keinesfals den letzten Post hab ich eben schnell, nach ein paar std online zocken geschrieben. Mühe gibst nur du dir, aus welchem Grund auch immer? 
Ich sags auch frei heraus ich habe den quatsch auch nur quergelesen, da es im ersten Satz schon unsachlich ist und den Anschein erweckt das du dich einfach nur streiten möchtest. In meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis. Alles andere sollte man dann doch lieber RL diskutieren denn in einem Forum haben persönliche anfeindungen nichts zu suchen.
Ebenso erweckt es den anschein das du dich für einen weisen "älteren" Menschen als mich hälst das möchte ich mal bezweifeln denn jemand der etwas reife besitzt hätte nicht mit solchen Post´s auf das eigentlliche Thema geantwortet oder befürwortest du gar Tittenseiten Werbung und versuchst auf der Schiene, ich agumentiere für Moderatoren, das eigentliche Thema zu verunglimpfen?
Wirklich peinlicher auftritt und von mir nur zu belachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S.
Achso, ich hab mir grad mal dein profil auf buffed angeschaut, wenigstens bist du so ehrlich und gibst zu das du ein Klugscheisser, sry ich wiederhole deine eigenen Worte, bist. Und Klugscheisser sind wie man sieht selten sachlich, denn zerpflückt sehe ich meinen post gegen dich keineswegs. Ich bitte den interessierten Leser das profil von Dalmus zu beachten, einfach wundervoll, da erklärt sich der notorische Querschläger. Ich freue mich dir deine Langeweile vertrieben zu haben*lol*rofl*lol*


----------



## Albra (25. Juni 2008)

*die beiden mit den köpfen aneinander stoß* seids friedlich ihr oder macht das per pm ab.. das geflame will niemand lesen
schließlich gehts hier um anstößige werbung und das ist ja ein bisschen kritischer als eure langeweilestreits


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl, lies nochmal Maladins Post. Verstehst du denn nichts dass die Mods hier nichts tun können, weil sie damit nichts am Hut haben? Die arbeiten hier nicht. Die machen das freiwillig und in ihrer Freizeit.

Und genausowenig können ZAM oder andere Verantwortliche direkt beeinflussen was da jetzt genau für Werbung angezeigt wird.

Wenn du dich mit Dalmus persönlich duellieren willst, dan mach das per PM, denn das hat mit dem Thema hier wirklich nichts mehr zu tun. (in meinen Augen als neutraler Beobachter erweckst du übrigens viel mehr den Eindruck dass du dich nur streiten willst :>)


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich, dich kann ich nun einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen, da du anscheinen nur Spaß daran hast dich in sinnlose Diskusionen zu verstricken.
> Mühe gegeben habe ich mir keinesfals den letzten Post hab ich eben schnell, nach ein paar std online zocken geschrieben. Mühe gibst nur du dir, aus welchem Grund auch immer?
> Ich sags auch frei heraus ich habe den quatsch auch nur quergelesen, da es im ersten Satz schon unsachlich ist und den Anschein erweckt das du dich einfach nur streiten möchtest. In meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis. Alles andere sollte man dann doch lieber RL diskutieren denn in einem Forum haben persönliche anfeindungen nichts zu suchen.
> Ebenso erweckt es den anschein das du dich für einen weisen "älteren" Menschen als mich hälst das möchte ich mal bezweifeln denn jemand der etwas reife besitzt hätte nicht mit solchen Post´s auf das eigentlliche Thema geantwortet oder befürwortest du gar Tittenseiten Werbung und versuchst auf der Schiene, ich agumentiere für Moderatoren, das eigentliche Thema zu verunglimpfen?
> ...



Lieber Tpohrl,

es stimmt mich traurig, daß Du Deiner kleinen Hausaufgabe nicht nachgegangen bist.  Hättest Du das getan, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen, daß Du es warst der mit der sinnlosen Diskussion angefangen hast. Daß ich mich darin habe verstricken lassen lag an Deiner Leugnung und der Behauptung ich würde falsche Tatsachen unterstellen und bewiese mit meiner Interpretation mangelndes Niveau.
Zu diesem Thema hast Du auch die Kernfrage meines vorletzten Posts (wie Du die Worte "Mit dem Thema überfordert" unter einer Klassenarbeit interpretieren würdest) geflissentlich überlesen und nicht beantwortet.
Auch warst Du es, der den ersten Stein... äh Flame geworfen hast (Beitrag 34), also versuch nicht die Tatsachen zu verdrehen und mir ein "Armutszeugnis" auszustellen. Da Du mit dem Unfug angefangen hast, wirkt das etwas lächerlich.
Das einzige das ich mir in dem Zusammenhang vorwerfen lassen könnte wäre, daß ich darauf eingestiegen bin, anstatt Dich mit 1-2 Sätzen abzuwatschen.

Witzigerweise hat das Ganze ja damit angefangen, daß Du mir Unterstellung falscher Tatsachen vorgeworfen hast.
Würde ich nun gezielt mit diesem Argument Deine Posts analysieren, käme eine längere Liste dabei raus.
Auf die einzelnen Vorwürfe gehe ich einfach mal nicht ein.
Wirklich belustigend an Deinem Post war nur, daß Du "den quatsch auch nur quergelesen" hast, "da es im ersten Satz schon unsachlich ist".
Nun, wenigstens beschränkt sich meine Unsachlichkeit nur auf die letzten beiden Beiträge, die als Reaktion auf Deinen Flame folgten, während es mir scheint daß sich Deinerseits die Unsachlichkeit bedauerlicherweise durch die gesamte Diskussion zieht.

Aber da die Sache mit der "Überforderung" im Grunde indiskutabel ist (da kannst Du Dich nicht rausreden), kommen wir wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück: Der Werbung an sich.

Ob die Werbung wirklich "anstößig" und das Thema "kritisch" ist, das lasse ich einfach mal dahingestellt. Es spielt auch gar keine Rolle. Fakt ist: Es gab Beschwerden von Usern, welche die Werbung als unpassend empfinden - ich selbst empfinde sie ebenfalls als etwas unpassend für buffed.
Dieser Umstand wurde nun zur Kenntnis genommen und das übliche Prozedere läuft im Hintergrund ab.
Im Moment gibt es nichts - absolut nichts, was Du, ich oder die Mods dagegen tun könnten, daß die Werbung weiterhin dort erscheint (wenn sie es denn noch tut). Die Admins könnten technisch etwas dagegen tun, werden sich aber wegen bestehender Verträge davor hüten.
Wenn der zuständige Mitarbeiter bei buffed sich mit dem Werbepartner kurzgescchlossen hat (was ich stark vermute), dann liegt es nun beim Werbepartner darauf zu reagieren. 
Und wir alle (!) müssen nun darauf warten, daß der Werbepartner andere Werbung an der Stelle schaltet.
Ich hoffe daß dies keinen (!) von uns "überfordert".


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und genausowenig können ZAM oder andere Verantwortliche direkt beeinflussen was da jetzt genau für Werbung angezeigt wird.



Das können wir zum Teil. Wir haben dafür gesorgt, das in der Rotation keine Goldwerbung auftaucht und leiten Fehler mit Nachdruck an die entsprechend verantwortliche Stelle des Banner-Bereitstellers weiter. Es gab noch andere Werbeformen die uns ebenfalls ins Auge gestochen sind und bereits entfernt wurden, jedoch können wir nicht jedes halbnackte Bein aus der Rotation nehmen lassen und Werbeformen die auf sehr vielen Seiten verbreitet, also durchaus als ANZEIGEN bekannt sind, wie beispielsweise "Du bist User XXX.XXX" sehen wir weniger problematisch. Auch die im Eröffnungsposting angesprochene Form ist weit verbreitet - zudem wird dieser Banner anscheinend sehr sehr selten eingeblendet.


Noch ein Nachtrag an einige Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion: Beachtet die Netiquette, besonders den Teil "Nutzt das Forum nicht für persönliche Flamewars". Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Achso, ich hab mir grad mal dein profil auf buffed angeschaut, wenigstens bist du so ehrlich und gibst zu das du ein Klugscheisser, sry ich wiederhole deine eigenen Worte, bist. Und Klugscheisser sind wie man sieht selten sachlich, denn zerpflückt sehe ich meinen post gegen dich keineswegs. Ich bitte den interessierten Leser das profil von Dalmus zu beachten, einfach wundervoll, da erklärt sich der notorische Querschläger. Ich freue mich dir deine Langeweile vertrieben zu haben*lol*rofl*lol*


Ich entscheide hier mal ganz frei nach Kühnert's Law:





			
				Kühnert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das Alter, Behinderungen oder sonstige persönliche Eigenheiten des Diskussionsteilnehmers nutzt, um ihn als inkompetent darzustellen, hat keine Argumente mehr und damit automatisch verloren.



Der Flame-War ist jetzt vorbei, wenn noch weiterer Regelungsbedarf besteht macht das per PM aus.


----------



## Tpohrl (25. Juni 2008)

Danke Zam für deine erklärende Antwort,
hier kam nun rüber das tatsächlich etwas getan wird, welches von den Moderatoren in der Form leider nicht bestätigt werden konnte.
Auch bitte ich zu entschuldigen das die Diskusion ab post 12 immer unsachlicher wurde, ausgelöst durch Moderator x3n0n, woraufhin mit immer gleichen und nicht immer höflichen Stellungnahmen, die eigenen Standpunkte vertreten wurden und mit dem ersten post von Dalmus ins triviale abglitt.

Ich wünsche mir einfach nur das Seiten wie buffed etc. sich der Problematik annehmen, dieses hast du mit deinem Post nun bestätigt auch wenn es nicht in der Form geschehen kann wie es sich einige User sicher wünschen. Mir ging es nicht um persönliches gestört fühlen sondern um die junge generation User denen solche Problematiken nicht ins Auge stechen.

Danke und viel Erfolg und Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das können wir zum Teil. Wir haben dafür gesorgt, das in der Rotation keine Goldwerbung auftaucht und leiten Fehler mit Nachdruck an die entsprechend verantwortliche Stelle des Banner-Bereitstellers weiter. Es gab noch andere Werbeformen die uns ebenfalls ins Auge gestochen sind und bereits entfernt wurden, jedoch können wir nicht jedes halbnackte Bein aus der Rotation nehmen lassen und Werbeformen die auf sehr vielen Seiten verbreitet, also durchaus als ANZEIGEN bekannt sind, wie beispielsweise "Du bist User XXX.XXX" sehen wir weniger problematisch. Auch die im Eröffnungsposting angesprochene Form ist weit verbreitet - zudem wird dieser Banner anscheinend sehr sehr selten eingeblendet.





Ahramanyu schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings dürfen sie sehr wohl ein Wörtchen mitreden, wenn auf diese Weise unsittliches Material ins Forum gelangt, welches gegen die eigene Netiquette verstößt. In so einem Fall reicht buffed.de Beschwerde bei dem zuständigen Unternehmen ein und fordert auf, die Werbung entfernen zu lassen - danach heißt es warten.
> [...]





x3n0n schrieb:


> Dieses Thema wird übrigens nicht zum erstenmal diskutiert, langsam sollte es doch bekannt sein oder? [...]





Noxiel schrieb:


> [...] Es ist wie es ist, wenn unlautere Werbung auftaucht, und die Administration davon Wind bekommt, wird daran gearbeitet. Da es aber in den meisten der Fälle so ist, dass die User zuerst darauf aufmerksam werden und die Meldekette nunmal eine gewisse Länge vorweist, kann es zwischen der ersten Meldung und dem Entfernen der Werbung durchaus eine überschaubare Zeit dauern.





x3n0n schrieb:


> [...]Der Thread wurde dennoch mal gemeldet, evtl. Ergebnisse wirst du ja dann mitbekommen.[...]





Tpohrl schrieb:


> Danke Zam für deine erklärende Antwort,
> hier kam nun rüber das tatsächlich etwas getan wird, welches von den Moderatoren in der Form leider nicht bestätigt werden konnte.
> [...]


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> [...] und mit dem ersten post von Dalmus ins triviale abglitt.


Völlig wertfrei ein Zitat:


> Als trivial (von lateinisch trivialis, „jedermann zugänglich“, „altbekannt“; enthält die Begriffe tres, „drei“ und via, „der Weg“) gilt ein Umstand, der als naheliegend, für jedermann ersichtlich oder leicht zu erfassen angesehen wird.


Somit bedanke ich mich für dieses ungewöhnliche, nicht auf den ersten Blick zu erkennende Kompliment und schließe mich x3n0ns Worten an.
[QUOTE post='657743' date='25.06.2008, 13:32']Der Flame-War ist jetzt vorbei [...][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tpohrl (25. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es im Moment wichtigere Dinge gibt als eine Partnerbörsen-Werbung zu entfernen, zumal ich Partnerbörsen Werbung absolut nicht für schlimm, noch Jüngeren gegenüber nicht vertretbar halte. Der Thread wurde dennoch mal gemeldet, evtl. Ergebnisse wirst du ja dann mitbekommen.
> 
> btw: es sind viel mehr Leute die WoW spielen über 20 als darunter.



okay, der Thread wurde gemeldet, das ist die einzige befriedigende Aussage. Alle anderen der zusammengestellten Zitate sagen das nicht endgültig aus.
Alles in allem wird hier aber weniger sachlich Stellung genommen, denn wenn man alle Ausagen die gemacht wurden zusammen nimmt kommt man zu der Annahme das doch weniger getan wird zu dem Thema Werbung. 
Weniger als das User herunter gemacht werden, wo es dann nur um einzelne leicht fehl zu interpretierende Satzteile geht wie uns auch Dalmus wieder beweist. Dies liegt in der Natur der Sprachen an sich, denn jede Aussage ist mehr oder weniger ins Gegenteil zu verdrehen, wenn man sich genug Mühe gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder auch man kann seinen Gegenüber verstehen, muss es aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Aussage "btw: es sind viel mehr Leute die WoW spielen über 20 als darunter" zeigt das auf minderheiten wenig rücksicht genommen wird.
nun noch ein copy&paste aus Wikkipikki zum Theman trivial
"In übertragenem Sinn wird dieses Attribut auch auf Aussagen angewandt, die auf einem gegebenen Niveau mit vergleichsweise elementaren Mitteln hergeleitet werden können. Man sagt daher auch scherzhaft: &#8222;Trivial ist, was der Professor nicht noch einmal erklären möchte&#8220;. Aufgrund dieser übertragenen Verwendung des Begriffes trivial für alles, was &#8222;der höheren Mathematik unwürdig&#8220; ist, in Verbindung mit der weit verbreiteten Abneigung gegen Mathematik in großen Teilen der Bevölkerung, wurde der Begriff der Trivialität auch zu einem Schlagwort in der Satire."

Schade das es durch unzureichende Feinfühligkeit zu diesem "flamewar" gekommen. Dies beweist aber mal wieder das es viele Menschen gibt , die einfach nichts besseres zu tun haben, andere in zugzwang zu bringen und und daraus ihre persönliche Befriedigung ziehen.
Wie gesagt es ging mir mit meinem post um allgemeines Wohl, welches wenn man wirklich alles liest und nicht nur Auszüge und Zitate die alles aus dem Zusammenhang reissen, auch eben mit Zam´s einfachen Worten hätten geklärt werden können.
Allerdings wird lieber gefrotzelt, eingeschlossen der MOderatoren mit alt hergebrachtem Unterton (ich fange nun nicht das Zitieren an) Lieber nur frei nach Stromberg, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.

Allen anderen kann ich nur sagen das ihr digitalen Sesselpuper mir analogem Sesselpuper mal den Stuhlgang ansaugen könnt. Damit habe ich mich gerne auf ein doch sehr allgemeines Niveau herabgelassen welches hier vorherschend ist.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2008)

Ich würde zu einigem in deinem Post ja gerne Stellung nehmen, aber wenn Zam einen freundlichen Hinweis auf einen bestimmten Passus in der Netiquette gibt und x3n0n ebenfalls den Flamewar als beendet erklärt... die Zaunpfähle sind schon so groß und schwer, daß sie einen zu erschlagen drohen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Schade das es durch unzureichende Feinfühligkeit zu diesem "flamewar" gekommen.



Eigentlich ist es nur zu dem Flamewar gekommen weil Du hier krampfhaft Gründe suchst einen zu starten. Siehe z.B. deine Reaktion auf mein Post wo Du Dir nicht mal den Link angesehen hast bevor Du rumgeflamed hast.

Dass Du dich jetzt versuchst hier als Unschuldslamm darzustellen ist schon etwas merkwürdig.


Aber da Du hier ja selbst der Meinung bist, dass es ein Flamethread ist mache ich hier zu.


----------

